# What kind of tortoise do I have.



## Gcathy29 (Feb 28, 2021)

*I was ttold I was being gave a sulcata tortoise.Im not sure if its really a sulcata because ive looked up how big one is at one year old and i have two and they are almost two and are no where near what ive seen other tirtoise weigh.So i was wondering if any one maybe able to tell me what king I might have and if i do have a sulcata what am i doing wrong they are not even a pound yet and are two years old now .


*


----------



## method89 (Feb 28, 2021)

You have a tort that looks to be in bad shape. I'm guessing he's a California desert tortoise but not 100%. 

He needs a good soak. Is he covered in calcium powder? He looks very dry


----------



## TeamZissou (Feb 28, 2021)

This is a desert tortoise, most likely the Sonoran subspecies based on your location. Definitely not a sulcata. 

It looks like it's been kept very dry. It would be good to soak for 30 min per day. 

Here's the care sheet.






The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...




tortoiseforum.org





I believe you need to get a permit in AZ to keep it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 28, 2021)

Are they living together?
How are they being kept?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 28, 2021)

Gcathy29 said:


> *I was ttold I was being gave a sulcata tortoise.Im not sure if its really a sulcata because ive looked up how big one is at one year old and i have two and they are almost two and are no where near what ive seen other tirtoise weigh.So i was wondering if any one maybe able to tell me what king I might have and if i do have a sulcata what am i doing wrong they are not even a pound yet and are two years old now .
> View attachment 319643
> View attachment 319644
> *


Two very dry, very sick desert tortoises. Do them a BIG favor and put each in a bowl of warm water.


----------



## Gcathy29 (Feb 28, 2021)

Yes I do put them in bowls of warm water and I give clean water everyday.They eat well and have a good enclosure with the uv lights and adequate temp.


----------



## Gcathy29 (Feb 28, 2021)

TeamZissou said:


> This is a desert tortoise, most likely the Sonoran subspecies based on your location. Definitely not a sulcata.
> 
> It looks like it's been kept very dry. It would be good to soak for 30 min per day.
> 
> ...


Our old neighbors raises tortoises and has babys every year and he gave me a couple,but said they were salcatas.I read up on what to do with them 


ZEROPILOT said:


> Are they living together?
> How are they being kept?


Yes they do live in same encloser but they dont bother each other ,they sleep together eat together,soak in same bowls together.


----------



## Gcathy29 (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks for all the info


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 28, 2021)

Gcathy29 said:


> Our old neighbors raises tortoises and has babys every year and he gave me a couple,but said they were salcatas.I read up on what to do with them
> 
> Yes they do live in same encloser but they dont bother each other ,they sleep together eat together,soak in same bowls together.


Yep.
Unfortunately that's not them being affectionate.
They don't think or act like mammals.
Everything you just listed is a form of bullying.


----------



## queen koopa (Feb 28, 2021)

Gcathy29 said:


> Yes I do put them in bowls of warm water and I give clean water everyday.They eat well and have a good enclosure with the uv lights and adequate temp.


How often do you soak them?


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 1, 2021)

Gcathy29 said:


> Yes they do live in same encloser but they dont bother each other ,they sleep together eat together,soak in same bowls together.




These are literally all signs of bullying, they are not happy with each others presence, DTs are highly territorial.


----------



## wellington (Mar 1, 2021)

As stated they are not sulcatas. As stated they need to be living in separate enclosures and soaked separate.
As stated everything you see that you think are thrm being buds is not! Its bullying.
Get things corrected asap as they already look to have had a so so start.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 1, 2021)

Since you say you are soaking them daily, the only other thing that could make them be so dried out looking is your light. You must be using a very high wattage, desiccating bulb. May I see a picture of your bulb?


----------



## Relic (Mar 1, 2021)

Most of us have no idea what all tortoise behaviors we assume are acts of affection are actually warning signs of aggression. Why, in my own case, the slightest arch in her eyebrow can make the difference in a look of affection, or _"I'm about ready to throw you out,"_ from my wife. It takes years of experience to decipher the signs, and it is much safer for the health and well-being of your tortoises to learn from the vast experience of keepers here on the forum. Good luck on your adventure...


----------



## Gcathy29 (Mar 1, 2021)

queen koopa said:


> How often do you soak them?


Every other day or so.how much should i be.


----------



## Gcathy29 (Mar 1, 2021)

Relic said:


> Most of us have no idea what all tortoise behaviors we assume are acts of affection are actually warning signs of aggression. Why, in my own case, the slightest arch in her eyebrow can make the difference in a look of affection, or _"I'm about ready to throw you out,"_ from my wife. It takes years of experience to decipher the signs, and it is much safer for the health and well-being of your tortoises to learn from the vast experience of keepers here on the forum. Good luck on your adventure...


Thanks so much.im not trying to hurt them i just didnt know.I will definitely change a few things.i think these are amazing animals.


----------



## Dcatalano (Mar 4, 2021)

Gcathy29 said:


> Thanks so much.im not trying to hurt them i just didnt know.I will definitely change a few things.i think these are amazing animals.


Definitely listen to the members here. I'm new too, and have learned so much from following these posts and asking questions myself. If you share pics/info on your lighting, more experienced members will give you tips on how to make sure it's safe for them and will help improve their health. Some lights can be harmful, and most pet stores will sell you the wrong thing because they don't know either!
What do your tortoises eat? Do you have room to move them into separate living spaces?


----------

